
Ask HN: Parenting App Idea - andrewfromx
for those of you with kids, would use like an App your kids can use to interrupt you while you&#x27;re working. i.e. they want your attention and you want to keep working. The way this app would work is like Uber with surge pricing. You set your price per interruption and the kids learn when it&#x27;s $5.00 per interruption I&#x27;ll just wait for that surge price to go down to $1.00 per interruption unless it&#x27;s really really important.
======
BennyInc
Would that be deducted from their allowance? I guess this would rather
alienate my kids from me, as they'd try to save money.

------
illwrks
Clever idea, but kids don't care and as a parent your always on call.

~~~
andrewfromx
not always the same level of on call. Sometimes I'm in my office and if they
have a problem their mom is there. But they keep coming into my office and
bugging me. And yes, I like the interruptions sometimes, they are great kids,
but sometimes I wish I could say, for the next 2 hours, surge pricing!

------
sharemywin
I'd much rather an app that had age appropriate videos for kids. I have an 8
year old that's too old for youtube kids and to young for youtube.

~~~
andrewfromx
should the on-ramp to adulthood be a slow merge lane, or a drop you in the
middle of 65 MPH traffic the day you turn 18?

~~~
sharemywin
I guessing my kids won't even drive. autonomous vehicles and all.

